# Looking for a beach from 7/27-8/2



## mbleykhman (Jul 23, 2014)

We are looking for a last minute beach rental for 4 people. We will drive from Indiana so FL, Alabama, SC or NC. Please send me your offers. Marat_bleykhman@yahoo.com


----------



## herillc (Jul 24, 2014)

check your PM!


----------



## mbleykhman (Jul 25, 2014)

Rented. Thank you!



mbleykhman said:


> We are looking for a last minute beach rental for 4 people. We will drive from Indiana so FL, Alabama, SC or NC. Please send me your offers. Marat_bleykhman@yahoo.com


----------

